# Can AKC-registered dogs compete in CKC (Canadian Kennel Club) events?



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

I was just wondering, as the breeder of my future Aussie puppy is from America while I live in Canada. She registers all her dogs/puppies with AKC, and I was just wondering if AKC dogs were able to participate in CKC events, like agility and such? 

I wasn't able to find this on either site. (I found them kind of confusing actually)


Thanks,
Aussie27


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

You have to register your dog with the Candian Kennel Club as well. You can't take an AKC dog and exhibit in CKC events unless the dog is also registered with CKC. Just like you couldn't take a CKC registered dog and show it in AKC events. They need to have registration numbers for each organization.


----------



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

Okay.  I wasn't sure if a dog could be registered with multiple clubs, thanks for clearing it up!


----------

